# cichlid-forum.com Estimated Worth $31630.9 USD



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I thought it was interesting that this site has been appraised by someone. 

Link: cichlid-forum.com Estimated Worth $31630.9 USD


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BrownBullhead said:


> I thought it was interesting that this site has been appraised by someone.


It is simply a formula based website, and their data is fairly questionable at times.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

This site is truely a priceless resourse for this hobby. The thought that anyone would dare to even begin to turn it into a commodity like that is truely offensive. I'll give you $5 for it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Joels fish said:


> This site is truely a priceless resourse for this hobby. The thought that anyone would dare to even begin to turn it into a commodity like that is truely offensive. I'll give you $5 for it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


LMAO 

I do agree that this site is a PRICELESS resourse! :thumb:


----------

